# 2010 Construction Project Scheduling and Control, Seoond Edition by Saleh Mubarak



## yelmouh (2 يناير 2011)

http://flmsdown.net/ebooks/692457-construction-project-scheduling-and-control-seoond-edition.html 
بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## sh2awaa (3 يناير 2011)

ممكن ترفعه على فورشير بارك الله فيك


----------



## yelmouh (3 يناير 2011)

*Download Links (clickable):* 


http://hotfile.com/dl/93279553/629b466/0470505338.rar.html 



http://shareflare.net/download/04500.0ec3f7f50347e7e1af8508f7c1fe/0470505338.rar.html


----------



## yelmouh (3 يناير 2011)

http://uploading.com/files/ca68851m/0470505338ConstructionProject.rar/ 

http://depositfiles.com/files/we2vi8147 

http://www.filesonic.com/file/18059897/0470505338ConstructionProject.rar


----------



## yelmouh (3 يناير 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/document/NRGVtGzb/Handbook_of_Construction_Contr.htm


----------



## يسرى191 (4 يناير 2011)

الف الف الف شك بارك الله فيك 
الكتاب جارى قراءته لتقييمه و خصوصا ان الكاتب عربى الاسم
و لكن للأسف لا يوجد جزء about the author لمعرفة QUALIFICATION لهذا الكاتب هل لديك معلومات عنه


----------



## yelmouh (4 يناير 2011)

Dr. Saleh Mubarak 
Last modified: January 03, 2011 18:52:08.
*




*
*Dr. Saleh Mubarak *
*(Head of Civil & Architectural Engineering Department)
*
PhD Civil Engineering / Construction Management - Clemson University, SC, USA, 1990
M.S. Civil Engineering / Structures - Ohio University,OH, USA, 1985
B.S. Civil Engineering - Trine University, Angola, IN, USA, 1981
*Research Interests:* Construction Management, Project Scheduling and Control, Cost Estimating and Management.
*Tel: *+974 4403 4174 / 4170
*Fax:* + 974 4403 4172
*Email:* [email protected]
*Office:* Corridor 8- H 206


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (4 يناير 2011)

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك جاري الإطلاع


----------



## yelmouh (5 يناير 2011)

لا شكر على واجب ، المهم أن ينتفع به ,,,,,,
دعاء للخير هذا كل مانتمناه من الاخوة


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (5 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
هل مسموح قراءة الكتاب بدون اذن من صاحب الكتاب
ارجو الرد وفقكم الله


----------



## yelmouh (5 يناير 2011)

ابو المقداد الليبى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل مسموح قراءة الكتاب بدون اذن من صاحب الكتاب
> ارجو الرد وفقكم الله


¨

و الله لا أعلم يا أخي ؟؟؟؟؟؟
المنطق يقول اقرأه و لا تحاول بيعه أو المتاجرة به ،،،،،،،،،،،بحيث كما ترى فهو كتاب جديد الاصدار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (5 يناير 2011)

yelmouh 
اخى الكريم الامر لا يخضع للمنطق..فنحن مسلمين الامر يا اما حلال او حرام

فاعتقد نحتاج فتوى عامة لهذا المنتدى بخصوص هذا الموضوع
لان ماذا ينفع العلم والبركة منزوعه وزد عليه يعذبنا الله به فى الدنيا والاخرة
..
الشى الثانى تخيل نفسك وانت مؤلف الكتاب وتعبت عليه واردت الاستفاده المادية من العلم الذى فيه ثم تجد الكتاب منتشر بدون اذن منك فما هو موقفك بالله عليك؟؟

شكرا لتجاوبك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Jamal (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yelmouh (6 يناير 2011)

الفهرس [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica]*» *فقه المعاملات [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica]*» *قضايا مالية معاصرة [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica]*» *[/FONT]الملكية الفكرية والحقوق المعنوية (220) [/FONT]
[/FONT] رقـم الفتوى : 6080عنوان الفتوى :موقف الشريعة من ( حقوق الطبع )تاريخ الفتوى :الخميس 1 شعبان 1421 / 30-10-2000السؤال ما معنى حقوق الطبع محفوظة؟ وهل في الإسلام توجد حقوق الطبع؟
وهل هذا يعني أن العلم محتكر؟
الفتوىالحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فما يسطر في مقدمة أغلب الكتب من قولهم: حقوق الطبع محفوظة للمؤلف يراد منه أن كل من بذل جهداً علميا في تأليف كتاب، أو ترجمته، أو تحقيق مخطوط قديم، فله حق الانتفاع به، والاستفادة مما يترتب على طبعه ونشره من أرباح. وليس الأمر قاصراً على هذا الحق المالي، فثمة حقوق أخرى يملكها المؤلف ويختص بها، وجملتها في أمرين: 
الحقوق الأدبية، والحقوق المالية.
أما الحقوق الأدبية، وتسمى أيضا الحقوق المعنوية، فتقوم على جملة من المبادئ أهمها: 
1- إثبات أبوة المؤلف على مصنفه، واستمرار نسبته إليه، فليس له حق التنازل عن صفته التأليفية فيه لأي فرد أو جهة، كما أنه لا يسوغ للغير انتحاله والسطو عليه. 
2- أن للمؤلف حق نشر مصنفه، وحق الرقابة عليه بعد النشر، فله أن يمنع تداوله، وأن يوقف نشره إذا تراجع عما فيه من أفكار وآراء مثلاً. 
3- أن للمؤلف سلطة التصحيح والتعديل، قبل إعادة الناشر طباعة الكتاب مرة أخرى.

وموقف الإسلام من هذا الحق الأدبي واضح ، وهو كما يقول الدكتور بكر بن عبد لله أبو زيد في (فقه النوازل) 2/65 (إن هذه الفقرات التي تعطي التأليف الحماية من العبث، والصيانة عن الدخيل عليه، وتجعل للمؤلف حرمته والاحتفاظ بقيمته وجهده، هي مما علم من الإسلام بالضرورة، وتدل عليه بجلاء نصوص الشريعة وقواعدها وأصولها، مما تجده مسطراً في (آداب المؤلفين) (وكتب الاصطلاح) أ هـ.
وأما الحقوق المالية أو المادية فهي بمثابة الامتيازات المالية للمؤلف لقاء مؤلفه. وهذا الحق يفيد إعطاء المصنف دون سواه حق الاستئثار بمصنفه لاستغلاله بأي صورة من صور الاستغلال المشروعة، وهذا الحق يمتد بعد وفاة المصنف، ليختص به ورثته شرعاً. 
وقد اختلف العلماء في هذه المسألة: هل يجوز أخذ المؤلف للعوض على مؤلفه أم لا يجوز؟
والخلاف في هذه المسألة من أثر الخلاف بين أهل العلم في أخذ العوض على تعليم القرآن، وأمر الحلال والحرام. 
وحاصل أدلة المانعين ما يلي:
1- أنه لا يجوز التعبد بعوض، والـتأليف في العلوم الشرعية عبادة، وعليه فلا تجوز المعاوضة عليه. 
2- أن حبس المؤلف لكتابه عن الطبع والتداول إلا بثمن يعد باباً من أبواب كتم العلم، وقد جاء فيه الوعيد، في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من كتم علماً يعلمه ألجم يوم القيامة بلجام من نار" رواه أبو داود والترمذي وابن ماجه. 
3- أن بذله للنشر والانتفاع ـ بمعنى جعل حق الطبع لكل مسلم ـ يحقق مقصدا من مقاصد الشريعة، هو نشر العلم، وتيسيره، وتقريبه للناس. 

أما المجيزون فاستدلوا بأدلة كثيرة منها: 
1- قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن أحق ما أخذتم عليه أجراً كتاب الله" رواه البخاري. فإذا جاز أخذ العوض في القرآن، ففي السنة من باب أولى، وإذا جاز في الوحيين، ففيما تفرع عنهما من الاستنباط والفهوم وتقعيد القواعد، فهو أولى بالجواز.
2- حديث سهل بن سعد رضي الله عنه في قصة جعل القرآن صداقاً. وفيه قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قد زوجتكها بما معك من القرآن" رواه أبو داود. فإذا جاز جعل تعليم القرآن عوضاً تستحل به الأبضاع، فمن باب أولى أخذ العوض عليه لتعليمه ونشره، وأولى منهما أخذ العوض على مؤلف يحمل المفاهيم من الكتاب والسنة، فصارت دلالة هذا الحديث على جواز العوض على التأليف أولى من مورد النص. 
3- أن التأليف عمل يد وفكر، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "من أطيب الكسب عمل الرجل بيده، وكل بيع مبرور" رواه أحمد. ويقول: "إن أطيب ما أكلتم من كسبكم، وإن أولادكم من كسبكم" رواه أصحاب السنن.
4- العمل بقاعدة: درء المفاسد مقدم على جلب المصالح. فإن المفسدة الحاصلة بترك الكتب الشرعية بلا حفظ لحق طبعها مفسدة ظاهرة في هذا الزمان، من جراء قلة أو عدم الوازع الديني، ومراقبة الله في نشر علوم الشريعة، وبثها للناس، فما لم تدرأ مفسدة شيوع حق النشر استحكم الناشرون في إفساد الكتب، وترك تصحيحها وتصويبها، وترك الاعتناء بالآيات والأحاديث ونحو ذلك، وقد يسقطون ما يسقطون جهلاً، ويزيدون ما يزيدون جهلا كذلك، والمصالح التي قد تكون مع شيوع حق النشر، لا تقدم على درء هذه المفسدة. 
5- أن تجويز ذلك فيه دفع عظيم للبحث والتحقيق وترويج سوق العلم ونشره وبثه، وشحذ لهمم العلماء لنشر نتائج أفكارهم وإبداعهم، وهذا من أهم وسائل تقدم الأمة وتصحيح لنهجها. وفي المنع سلب لهذه، ووسيلة ركود للحركة العلمية في مجال التأليف والإبداع. لا سيما مع تغير الزمان والأحوال، وندرة المتبرع وشدة الحاجة، وضعف الهمم وقصورها. 
6- أنهم أجازوا أخذ الأجرة على نسخ المصحف، فعن ابن عباس أنه سئل عن أجرة كتابة المصاحف فقال: لا بأس! إنما هم مصورون، وإنما يأكلون من عمل أيديهم. واختلفوا أيضا في حكم إجارة المصحف على قولين: هما وجهان لدى الحنابلة، أحدهما الجواز. فهذان ضربان من الجواز على أخذ العوض بشأن القرآن، وهو أصل العلم وأساسه، وهو واجب النشر والتعليم، أفلا يصح بعد هذا أن يقال بجواز أخذ العوض على التأليف، وقد بذل فيه ما بذل؟!.
7- أن في حماية حقوق الطبع دفعاً لتسلط الناشرين من مسلمين وكافرين عليها، حتى لا تكون جواداً رابحاً يغامرون عليه من غير أي عوض. وهل لهذا نظير في الشريعة أن يعمل الإنسان عملاً يحرم عليه عوضه، وينساب لغيره؟.
إلى غير ذلك من الأدلة التي عرضها وقدمها الدكتور بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد في كتابه فقه النوازل (انظر ص 170- 182هـ) جـ. 
وقد قرر مجمع الفقه الإسلامي في دورة مؤتمره الخامس بالكويت 1409هـ - 1988م ما يلي: 
أولاً: الاسم التجاري والعنوان التجاري (العلامة التجارية والتأليف والاختراع أو الابتكار) هي: حقوق خاصة لأصحابها، أصبح لها في العرف المعاصر قيمة مالية معتبرة لتمول الناس لها. وهذه الحقوق يعتد بها شرعاً، فلا يجوز الاعتداء عليها. 
ثاتياً: حقوق التأليف والاختراع أو الابتكار مصونة شرعاً، ولأصحابها حق التصرف فيها، ولا يجوز الاعتداء عليها. انتهى نقلاً عن كتاب: الاقتصاد الإسلامي والقضايا الفقهية المعاصرة 2/748 للدكتور علي السالوس. 
وللاطلاع على مزيد من التفصيل فيما يتعلق بهذه الحقوق ، ننصح بالرجوع إلى ( فقه النوازل ) للعلامة الدكتور بكر بن عبد الله أبوزيد (101-187 /2). والله أعلم.



http://www.islamweb.net/VER2/Fatwa/ShowFatwa.php?Option=FatwaId&lang=A&Id=6080


----------



## م.احمد عدنان (22 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن حلول الكتاب اذا ممكن للضرورة القصوى الله يخليكم


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهند شتية (4 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## zehpdmganr (6 مارس 2012)

Two other traditional rivals Spain,Lunettes De Soleil, the world and European champions,louboutin pas cher, and Italy will play in Group C along with Croatia and Ireland.REUTERS - Old rivals Germany and Netherlands were drawn together on Friday in the toughest of the four groups for next year's Euro 2012 soccer finals in Poland and Ukraine. The two former champions will be in Group B along with two other tricky western European nations,burberry soldes, Portugal and Denmark.The other joint hosts Ukraine are matched with England,louboutin, Sweden and France in Group D. Football PSG Europa qualification in doubt after 2-0 loss FOOTBALL Portugal,burberry, Ireland,Lunettes de Soleil Prada, Croatia and Czech Republic qualify for Euro 2012 FOOTBALL France sneak into Euros with draw against Bosnia Date created : 02/12/2011 Print Comment Send this pageCo-hosts Poland play the opening match on June 8 in Warsaw against 2004 champions Greece in Group A. The other nations in an eastern section are Czech Republic and Russia.The tournament,lunettes rayban, the last in which 16 teams will play before expansion to 24 teams in 2016,Lunettes De Soleil Ray Ban, will conclude with the final in Kiev on July 1. 相关的主题文章： unfortunate&quot In today's round-up of the international press and unseeded Luxembourger Gilles Muller who beat


----------



## محمودباشا (7 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## joker911 (4 يناير 2015)

لو سمحت كل اللينكات مش شغالة للكتاب .. ممكن لينك شغال ؟


----------

